# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  possible return

## MysticKitten

Will it be left open for kim and michelle to return? (soz had to edit message cos im a fool who posted a spoiler on here by mistake sorry!!) xx.

----------


## Jade

I'll move it if you want to post the whole thing   :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont think she will go

----------


## Layne

> Will it be left open for kim and michelle to return? (soz had to edit message cos im a fool who posted a spoiler on here by mistake sorry!!) xx.



Don't no, we don't know how they are keaving yet, but Michelle Ryan was on GMTV a few weeks ago and she said as far as she knows she isn't being killed off.
To be honest i just think she will leave

I mean theres on two ways to leave walford:
-To Die ( if you've done something to annoy producers!)
-Back of a black cab (if theres a chance they might want you back)

I have though this for ages, but it came up on the 2 hour special thing aswell.

As for kim, I don't no!
Sorry

Luv ya
Layne
xxx

----------


## callummc

I think Chrissy is going to kill her.

----------


## di marco

> I think Chrissy is going to kill her.


which one? zoe or sam? or both?

----------


## geordie

oh im getting confused again, guess im gonna have to get to remember the actresses real names, so both Zoe and sam are going to leave the show, ok. when does that happen ?

----------


## EE-fan

i have a friend (UNNAMED) who works in the BBC
he said that Sams Character Will be killed of by


1. Chrissie
2. Dennis
3. Sharon


Unconfirmed but might be the truth

he told me about sharon and vicki leaving in June and he was right
i trust him on this 

but zoe's door will be left open so she can come back
Sam will get killed
Kim medalf said she wont return to the square because she wants to lead a singing career

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i heard that she might leave and daniellia westbroke wants 2 cum bk

----------

